# What gear to bring for London?



## Cheekysascha (May 18, 2016)

Hey guys, so I'm heading to London in a week and I'm struggling with what cameras and lenses to bring as it's supposed to be a 5 day chill trip with my girlfriend not a photography one, however I'm also meeting a friend who is a professional athlete that I met through Instagram who wanted to meet for a drink/go on a photo mission so I'm sort of torn between keeping a light set up and bringing enough gear to get an amazing picture for her as it would really help my career. 

Right now my light weight set up is my 1DX and my 35mm 1.4 II witch can cover low light, a one lens set up, speed with the 12fps if she wants to do something with sports for our photo shoot.

The bring enough gear set up is two 1DX camera's a 24-70 2,8 ii 70-200 2.8 ii is and the 35mm 1.4 ii but I know bringing that is stupid however like I said I'm worried the light weight setup won't be enough. 


It's a stupid question I know but as I'm just getting started with my career I'm scared of messing up this opportunity that I feel could give me a good jump start so any advice/help would be really appreciated thank you!


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2016)

What sort of photo do you want of the athlete? If straight portraits why not the 24-70 and maybe the 35mm for low light work (not that low light will be a problem with the 1Dx)? You can always crop the 24-70 to 90mm equivalent.
If, however, you are after action shots then the 70-200 would be helpful but it depends what sort of shot you think you need to boost your profile.
If you take one body and all 3 lenses and the 70-200 stays in your hotel room, does it really matter? 


I'm still getting my mind around the 1Dx being 'lightweight gear....'


----------



## MTCWBY (May 18, 2016)

I'll be there myself in a couple of weeks and plan to bring the 24-70, 70-200 F4, and a 1.4 extender. I'm also going to bring my spare 5D III body as a backup but have pulled off the battery grip for weight and size. The 24-70 will probably live on the camera but I want the option to push out nearly to 300mm.


----------



## rcarca (May 18, 2016)

Depends what you are looking for! Here is something at 24mm (using my 24-70 f2.8):



2Y2A4029-HDR.jpg by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Also 24mm on the same lens: 



Homeward bound by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

A few miles outside London in St Albans (but similar idea of street bound work) using a 135mm:



Catch a dream by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

In fact, it is hard to find the last time I used anything other than my 24-70 in London:



2Y2A1208.jpg by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Enjoy the City. It is a great place with lots of photographic opportunity whatever the weather!

Best

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 18, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> The bring enough gear set up is two 1DX camera's a 24-70 2,8 ii 70-200 2.8 ii is and the 35mm 1.4 ii but I know bringing that is stupid however like I said I'm worried the light weight setup won't be enough.



Just bring one 1DX and add a 16-35 F4 L IS and I think that would make a very nice lightweight setup! My lightweight setup is either a 1DX or 7D2 + 100-400 Mk2, 1.4 Mk3 extender, 24-70 F2.8 Mk2 and a 16-35 F4 L IS - covers most things.
I don't do much photography in cities but, when I do, I find the 16-35 range very useful - might be worth renting one?


----------



## j-nord (May 23, 2016)

If you are going to be doing much site seeing, I'd also bring a 16-35 f4 IS or similar. Lots of architecture and elaborate interiors to photograph. The type of athlete and places you'll be would better determine what lenses are most appropriate??


----------



## YuengLinger (May 26, 2016)

Umbrella.


----------



## Jaysheldon (May 26, 2016)

The person who suggested bringing an umbrella (or buying a cheap one when you arrive) isn't kidding...
But seriously: As MikeHit says, think about whether you (and the athlete) want a portrait or an action shot, and that will govern your equipment. Because most of the trip is supposed to be a vacation, I lean to the 5D as the camera (weighs less -- and there's nothing that ruins a vacation more than a camera that breaks). True, it's only 6 fps, but you're shooting a setup, not an event


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 26, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> My lightweight setup is either a 1DX or 7D2 + 100-400 Mk2, 1.4 Mk3 extender, 24-70 F2.8 Mk2 and a 16-35 F4 L IS - covers most things.



Wow! What's your heavy setup? Arri Alexa and a set of full sized cineprimes?


----------



## Pookie (May 26, 2016)

The best would be a 1DX with the 24-70, 70-200 and a good low light portrait lens. The 35 although good isn't your your best bet as a portrait lens. An 85, 50 or 100/135 would be perfect. Typically when going after this type of possible gig 1 cam will do and cut down on the weight. The 1DX is a great camera but if weight is a concern I'd take a 5D. The only time I use the 1DX for this type of work is hardcore fast action sports and often a 5D3 will work in a pinch. 

Lately I can get away with either a 1DX or 5D3 and 3 lenses... a 16-35 f/4, 24-70, and a 70-200. Often it's a 16-35, 85 1.2 and a 24-70 unless the 70-200 is an absolute necessity. Dropping that 70-200 is a huge weight savings. If weight is a major concern and reach also an issue, a 135 and and extender instead of the 70-200.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 26, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Umbrella.



From Wikipedia so take it with a pinch of salt:

Climate. London has a temperate oceanic climate (Köppen: Cfb ), similar to all of southern Britain. Despite its reputation as being a rainy city, London receives less precipitation (601 mm (24 in) in a year), than Rome, Bordeaux, Toulouse, Naples and even Sydney.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 26, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > My lightweight setup is either a 1DX or 7D2 + 100-400 Mk2, 1.4 Mk3 extender, 24-70 F2.8 Mk2 and a 16-35 F4 L IS - covers most things.
> ...



Not quite - but as you asked this what I often take for wildlife:
Lowepro Supertrekker AW2, Gitzo 3530LS, Wimberley 2, Canon 1DX, spare battery, Canon 800 F5.6 L IS, Canon 300 F2.8 L IS, 1.4 + 2 x extenders, odds and ends like blower/lens cloth etc, CPL filter, 1 liter flask of Tea (most important!) - that's about 50lbs if I leave the 7D2 at home. There is usually a folding chair, 2 sheets of scrim netting and 4 bamboo poles. Sometimes the poles and scrim netting don't go and I take a 2 man popup hide. 
Note I DO NOT do hills with this lot! Also I used to be 6ft 7 tall but am now 5ft 9 ;D


----------



## Mikehit (May 26, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> 1 liter flask of Tea ...Sometimes the poles and scrim netting don't go and I take a 2 man popup hide.



Just what you need for some discrete street photography ;D


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 26, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > 1 liter flask of Tea ...Sometimes the poles and scrim netting don't go and I take a 2 man popup hide.
> ...



Quite right! They will never spot a green camo hide in the middle of a city! The 800mm is a bit limiting though - unless they are in a different street ;D


----------



## bluemoon (May 27, 2016)

I realize this is a photography forum, but I expected more entrepreneurial answers from the pro togs that work for themselves. . .

The important point hers is that this is a BUSINESS opportunity and should be treated as such. Bring ALL your gear you might need for absolutely anything that might come up. Pay the extra money to get it on the plane (think of it as an investment) and bring all of it with you to the meeting (probably *not on you*, but hopefully in the car or something along those lines). Take care of your business the day of the meeting and keep the gear stowed away for the rest of the trip, you know, the part that is NOT business! Grab a point and shoot and go have fun with your GF. PnS or iPhone pix will do for memories. . .

pierre (the serial entrepreneur)


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 28, 2016)

bluemoon said:


> I realize this is a photography forum, but I expected more entrepreneurial answers from the pro togs that work for themselves. . .
> 
> The important point hers is that this is a BUSINESS opportunity and should be treated as such. Bring ALL your gear you might need for absolutely anything that might come up. Pay the extra money to get it on the plane (think of it as an investment) and bring all of it with you to the meeting (probably *not on you*, but hopefully in the car or something along those lines). Take care of your business the day of the meeting and keep the gear stowed away for the rest of the trip, you know, the part that is NOT business! Grab a point and shoot and go have fun with your GF. PnS or iPhone pix will do for memories. . .
> 
> pierre (the serial entrepreneur)



Ah I obviously got it wrong! Suggesting that they bring their L (Mk2) glass and a 1 series camera + add an excellent wide L zoom is amateurish? Where have I been going wrong all these years/


----------



## rfdesigner (May 28, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Umbrella.
> ...



It's not mm of rain that counts.. it's number of days when SOME rain falls.

Having said that, London is on the dry side of the country, and is often quite windy.

Point is, weather forcasts are only accurate to about 24 hours, out to 72 hours weather type is often accurate but timing can be wonky. Weather will tend to be stuck in a "type" for a few days.

Wind: 
North = cold, dry in the southern half of the country.
East = whatever the continent is getting, in winter that sometimes means snow.
South = warm, often dryer.
West (prevailing) = mild and frequent bands of rain... expect some rain at some point most days.

If we get a high pressure stuck over us THEN we get a spell of nice weather.. it can last two weeks or so, but often doesn't.

The general rule is be prepared for anything, and check the weather forecast EVERY morning if you're going out.

example: we had a guy over from Texas who was dumbfounded by "scattered showers".. i.e. a spell of heavy rain, then a spot of glorious sunshine, then another downpoor, then more sun, all that was before lunch.


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2016)

There is a crucial difference between climate and weather. London has an excellent climate but the weather can be poor.


----------



## takesome1 (May 29, 2016)

Went to London last August.

Bring the rain gear, a light slicker will work instead of an umbrella.

I wouldn't drive in London, when mass transit is so good and riding the tube gets you anywhere in town faster than you could drive. Because of that you didn't describe a "light" set up. If your on foot packing all that gear all day it will not be fun. Most likely most would stay in the hotel.

For shooting your athlete buddy shooting portraits in London is the same as shooting portraits any where else. The question would be are you trying to tie in some of London in to the shot. For my style London leans toward the wide range of shooting, but everyone is different. There is old buildings, church's, castles. bridges and more. 
Street life abounds. Plan accordingly.

I brought my 70=200mm II and used it once on the trip. After a week in London we toured the country side and at Stonehenge I did one shoot with the 70-200mm, it never came in to play in London.

I would take it all, then during the day probably go out with the 24-70 II and the 35mm in my pocket. I love the magic that lens can create wide open.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 29, 2016)

What are all these negative comments about London's weather? It gets about 1/3 the rainfall that I am used to and about double the sunlight!
London has wonderful weather - trust me I live in Wales!


----------



## bluemoon (May 29, 2016)

johnf3f said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is a photography forum, but I expected more entrepreneurial answers from the pro togs that work for themselves. . .
> ...



well, we obviously do not agree. In m opinion, bringing only one lens to a business outing is not making a lot of sense. Also, this post was not directed at you, but the overall tone of the answers which did not treat this as a business opportunity.

pierre


----------



## TheJock (May 29, 2016)

Apart from whatever you’ll need for the (potential business) photoshoot, I would recommend your 16-35 and your 24-70. Remember a good Circ Pol and a good ND, so also a tripod and maybe an intravalometer.
Wildlife in central London is very few and far between, so unless you go to London Zoo (I used my 100-400L last year inside and got OK results), a walk through Regents park to the Zoo will yield some very friendly Squirrels and lots of Magpies and Crows, the 24-70L will cover the Squirrels.
I believe that the wider lenses will be of more use to you as a general walkabout setup unless you do street with your 35L.
I also used my Z-Pro/Grad Blue filter to make the sky pop through one of the little sliding windows up on the top of Tower Bridge. 8)


----------



## Hillsilly (May 29, 2016)

Locally, if we have a cold day, that's weather. But if it is a hot day, that's climate. If you make the mistake of using cold and climate in the same sentence, social media will crucify you.

Has it been mentioned what sport the athlete competes in? And if you were to shoot her doing something active, do you know where that might be done? Indoors? Outdoors? Night time? All of that would determine the best gear to bring. From that, you can consider compromises to work out the most suitable.

Last time I was in London, I used a 17-40mm mostly with an 50mm used occasionally. I carried a 70-200, but I'm not sure if I even used it. Most of my shots were indoors or early evenings. When I go back next time, I'll probably just take some fast primes.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 29, 2016)

As I read the OP's original post and ignore the rest of the thread - I get the impression that this is 95% vacation/relax/chat/girl time/whatever. I don't get the impression there is established business work going on. She says "photo mission" which I perceive to mean go walk around with a camera together and casually shoot with a purpose. However, there is a possibility that during this casual photo mission the chance to make some amazing athletic shots will occur which may improve the portfolio and impress the new friend from instagram.

So going with that perceived scenario - the OP needs to decide what she thinks will actually happen and weigh the value of the possible (but not definite?) important shoot. It seems like this is the 5% of the trip many contributors to the thread are focusing on with their posts (besides weather).

IMHO you have two choices...

1 - Take a ton of gear - everything you think will need for the 5% of your trip where you *might* get some amazing shots and improve your portfolio while impressing the instagram athlete friend.

2 - Take a light load - just what you will need to chill with your girlfriend for 95% of the trip and relax together while getting some nice snapshots during the trip and also an extra few items for the photo mission.

What part of the trip is most important to you? _What is the true reason for the trip for you_?

Option 1 above means a lot of extra packing, expense for an extra bag, risk of damage/loss of the gear and maybe irritating the girlfriend that just wants to chill and not endure you keeping up with a lot of heavy photo gear. (You do have insurance on all your gear, right?) It might also mean you get a lot of great shots with the athlete but there's no guarantee. Are you sure this person won't cancel? There are lots of things that can mess up a shoot in any location including your own back yard. (Weather, sickness, change of plans, really bad light, etc.) So how much is this 5% of the trip worth to you to justify all the extra effort?

Option 2 means you relax, pack a lot less stuff and enjoy your holiday with your girlfriend without a lot of worry or stuff to deal with. Depending on the type of shots, could you just take a 5D3 and 2-3 lenses and call it a day? That will still require a backpack but it's a lot less and lighter than the 1DX, etc.

The other big factor is - how far are you travelling? If this is a 2 HR DRIVE in your car, that's a LOT different, easier and less expensive than a 2 HR FLIGHT where all of that hassle and expense is involved. Because if this is a 2 hour drive, you could meet the athlete anytime with whatever gear you like just for a shoot with all the gear you want.

From your other posts, it seems like you are a seasoned traveller and are pretty experienced at dealing with all the gear. In case you're interested, one of my favorite pro photographers is Nevada Wier and she has perfected travelling over the decades and shares her tricks here... https://nevadawier.wordpress.com/ (Skim her blog for travel tips, etc.)

Let us know what you decide and then maybe you can share a pic or two with us after you've returned. Have fun!!


----------



## rcarca (May 29, 2016)

I really don't think anyone from Norway will be too fazed by our weather in London!!! Everyone knows we can enjoy four seasons in one day... but I suspect that is true in Norway as well.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I just got home from a 5 day trip in London and got some very nice shots with mainly my 5ds and 24mm 1.4 ii the 1dx and 35mm 1.4 ii both stayed in the hotel room/camera bag most of the time for the holiday part with my girlfriend, however the small shoot with the athelete I was meeting went really good as well as we did a few running pictures in Hyde park as well as a few free running shots as well both with the 5ds and 1dx, I do think I should have just left the 1DX at home though as the use to weight ratio wasn't really worth it, but in the end the thing that counts is I got some amazing pictures, got to have a nice relaxing holiday with my girlfriend, did some shopping and might have a future business opportunity with the athlete and some big sports companies! 

So again thank you guys for all the input, the weather surprisingly was even was then Norway haha, we had 14-23 degrees while we were there meanwhile Norway had close to 30 degrees. 

And for anyone else looking this post for advice on future london trips I'd highly recommend a 5d series body and the 24mm 1.4 prime or the 35mm prime and you'll be set for almost everything including light weight.


----------



## DomTomLondon (Jun 2, 2016)

Glad to hear your trip went well. I'm a bit late to this post, but would have also suggested to just take a 5D3 body with a 35mm or 24mm and perhaps one other lens, something longer.

I go out around London quite a lot with my 5D3, 35mm f2 IS and 100mm 2.8L IS. it's a lightweight setup that gives me plenty of options. The 100mm is great for portraits and detail shots as well as street photography from a distance. Works a treat as a macro too ;-)


----------



## rcarca (Jun 2, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Gear for London...
> 
> - umbrella
> - boots
> ...



If you want to look a total dork...


----------



## rcarca (Jun 2, 2016)

dilbert said:


> rcarca said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



You obviously have not read the comments about rainfall further up this thread! The numbers of days I actually need an umbrella in London is very few...


----------

